# Bruce Willis and his Wife Emma Heming are photographed shopping with their baby Mabel Ray Willis on Madison Avenue in New York 22.08.2012 x 11 MQ



## Q (23 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2012)

cooler Papa


----------



## Dana k silva (23 Aug. 2012)

Thanks for Bruce!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (6 Apr. 2013)

Tolle Fotos!!


----------

